# Moroccan Mint gift soaps.



## TVivian (Apr 12, 2015)

I offered to donate soap favor/gifts for a Mother's Day tea outreach my church is holding. The guests are women from a local shelter.  I thought it was a perfect opportunity to try my hand at making Handmade in Florida's "Moroccan mint". Here's how they turned out!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!  How does the FO behave?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 12, 2015)

If its bb it behaves perfectly. They are gorgeous! Executed wonderfully!!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Apr 12, 2015)

Those are just beautiful, me want!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## TVivian (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you! It was fun watching someone and then trying to duplicate their work. 

@snappyllama I mixed my own using peppermint and spearmint EO's with earl grey tea from NG which behaves  nicely.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 13, 2015)

Just gorgeous, and nice to go to something so worthwhile


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 13, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Saponista (Apr 13, 2015)

They are really attractive. Beautiful design!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 13, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love the way they've turned out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 13, 2015)

Those are really beautiful.  They will love them.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 13, 2015)

Now those are some beautiful soaps. Nice work!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2015)

The scent combo sounds lovely. Quick question, did you gel? NG's Earl Grey is a heater for me and usually tries to over heat even in the freezer after soaping with RT oils and chilled lye water.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 13, 2015)

beautiful! How do you keep the mica line so crisp and have the swirls on top?


----------



## LBussy (Apr 13, 2015)

Those ladies are lucky indeed to have such a nice gift - not that they don't deserve a little luck.

Those are gorgeous bars!


----------



## TVivian (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks again all! 

@hmlove1218 I used such a small amount of the FO in this soap that I don't think it would have had a chance to cause trouble. I have used it as a mixer before and never had issues, but I have not tried it as a sole FO and that may make a difference. I did gel (cpop) with a water discount.


----------



## TVivian (Apr 13, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> beautiful! How do you keep the mica line so crisp and have the swirls on top?




Dixie, she has a video and I just did what she did! I wish I had mixed less quantity (left more white) of the colored part for the upper layer swirl. I'll change that next time! Also, I sprayed the mica line with alcohol to keep it from breaking. 

http://youtu.be/LzjhvNDneQk


----------



## fsanderson (Apr 13, 2015)

Those are so beautiful!!! The ladies that receive them will love it.


----------



## TVivian (Apr 14, 2015)

Tried this again with ground coffee and shades of purple. The gold mica line is so subtle and I tried using more white. I don't know how HMIF gets those wispy swirls! 


Scented with Brown Sugar & Fig


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 14, 2015)

What beautiful soaps!! Love both designs!


----------



## regansoap (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow! !!


----------



## not_ally (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh man, those are beautiful.  I tried to make that exact same soap from the HMIF video and it was a chunky, messy disaster.  I kind of hate you Viv


----------



## TVivian (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Sonya and Regansoap 





not_ally said:


> Oh man, those are beautiful.  I tried to make that exact same soap from the HMIF video and it was a chunky, messy disaster.  I kind of hate you Viv




not_ally I take that as the highest compliment I've ever received lol!


----------



## soapswirl (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow I thought the first one was great and the second one is even more amazing! Great job well done


----------

